# Beef/Lamb question



## nekom (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm very new to the cooking world, so forgive me if this is a stupid question.  My wife makes a great beef stew with a tomato-based sauce.  When she puts it in a slow-cooker, she doesn't pre-cook the meat, it just cooks right in there.  If I were to add lamb along with the beef, could I expect it to cook in about the same manner, or should it be browned first?  Any other possible issues or compelling reasons not to add lamb?  Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2009)

You can add the lamb as you did the beef and they will cook together.  No issues.

In general, I prefer to brown any meat before it goes into a stew for the added flavor.  It's not necessary, just preferred.


----------



## GB (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree with Andy on all accounts. With lamb especially I like it browned. There is nothing wrong with putting in in without browning first and you will have no issues doing that with your stew, but if it were me I would brown it first for the great flavor that gives it.


----------



## nekom (Jan 14, 2009)

So I'm good to go without browning, that's good to know.  But I might be missing out on some extra flavor?  What's the best way to brown beef/lamb?  I've seen stew recipes for coating them in flour and cooking them in butter, shortening or oil.


----------



## GB (Jan 14, 2009)

I would just put a little oil in the pan (get it nice and hot) and brown that way.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 15, 2009)

Last time around I cut up the meat, put it in a sealed container with flour and tossed it, then browned in EVOO garlic and onions. After I put the meat in the slow cooker, I deglazed the pan then added that to the stew.
Was that overkill you think? After tasting the stew I was not sure it added that much to it over just browning the meat first.
Also, in the past I have marinated the beef in beef stock with onions, garlic, liquid smoke and Worcestershire sauce. Then put all that into the slow cooker with all my other ingredients and went that way. That turned out very flavorful as well!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 15, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> ...Was that overkill you think? After tasting the stew I was not sure it added that much to it over just browning the meat first...




I don;t think that was overkill at all.  A light dusting of flour is often used in the browning process.  I think the browning is a necessary part of making a stew.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 15, 2009)

I meant deglazing the pan with liquid from the stew then adding that in...


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 15, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> I meant deglazing the pan with liquid from the stew then adding that in...





All that flavor stuck to the bottom of the pan should be in the stew.  Deglaze the pan and add that in too.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 15, 2009)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## les (Jan 15, 2009)

If you marinade first it helps  break down the properties in the meat. For stews I cover the meat in seasoned plain flour,(just put the flour in a freezer bag with some pepper then add the meat) give it a shake to cover, I don't put salt in 'cause it can dry the meat, by causing it to shrink, (salt draws out moisture) then heat a little olive oil in a heavy pan & sear the meat to seal.


----------



## padams2359 (Jan 15, 2009)

I fix my roast the same was les.  The only thing is, I first stuff the roast with sliced garlic, and rub down the meat with a little oil so that more flour sticks to the meat.  I brown all sides for a few minutes then put the meat in the slow cooker and turn it on.  It takes a while for the cooker to heat up.  While this is going on, I add about 2 cups of water to the pot that I was browning the meat in and let all the remnants cook off the bottom.  I add this water to the slow cooker.  As the meat cooks, the flour starts to fall of the meat and thickens the gravy.  As far as lamb goes, I never cook it.  I have tried a few times, and I do not like the smell or the way it comes out.  I love it in Greek and Lebanese restaurants, but not my own.  I have tried both lamb roast and lamb chops.


----------

